# [Preview] Coolermaster Eisberg Prestige 120L / 240L



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Er wächst. Gemeint ist der Markt kompakter Wasserkühlungen, welcher 2012 ein von etlichen Herstellern hart umkämpftes Gebiet ist. Leider blieben Innovationen bisher aus, sodass der Endverbraucher oft nur auf leicht veränderte OEM-Produkte zweier Produzenten zurückgreifen konnte. Dies soll sich fortan ändern, denn mit Coolermaster tritt seit langem der erste Hersteller mit einer Eigenentwicklung an, die Gunst des Kunden zu gewinnen. Schauen wir also, was die Eisberg-Serie in der Praxis zu bieten hat.
_______________

Wichtig an dieser Stelle: Es handelt sich um ein Preview vor der demnächst folgenden Markteinführung (November). An verschiedenen Stellen kann es daher noch zu Änderungen kommen, die natürlich in einem Nachtest mit dem aktuellen Zustand abgeglichen werden.
*​
*Inhaltsverzeichnis*


Die Testkandidaten im Detail
Die wichtigsten technische Daten
Der Lieferumfang
Die Montage
Die Testmethodik
Testsystem
Vergleichskandidat
Temperaturbestimmung
 
Messergebnisse & Tuningmöglichkeit
Fazit
Testabelle/Wertung
Links
Die Vorschaubilder können durch Anklicken in ihrer vollen Größe von 1.500 x  1.000 Pixeln angezeigt werden.
Zur Entspannung gibt es zu Beginn erst einmal ein stimmiges Promotion-Video des Herstellers, welches bereits vor ein paar Wochen veröffentlicht wurde.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLUr5md3fco​
*Die Testkandidaten im Detail*Wie in der Einleitung bereits erwähnt, wurde das Jahr 2012 zwar durch einige Neuerscheinungen am Markt der kompakten Wasserkühlungen geprägt, wirklich Neues vermisst der ambitionierte PC-Bastler aber bis dato. Thermaltake, Zalman oder auch Enermax bereicherten die Szene aktuell mit individuellen Lösungen, welche nur in wenigen Details von den bekannten OEM-Produkten des Herstellers Asetek abwichen, wie z.B. anderen Lüftern. PCGH berichtet darüber ausführlich in der hiesigen Ausgabe 11/2012 ab Seite 50.

Mit Coolermaster kommt jetzt Bewegung in den Markt – deutliche Neuerungen inklusive. Die neu eingeführte Kompaktkühlung, die Eisberg-Serie, geht durch ihren modularen Aufbau deutlich weiter in den Bereich einer konventionellen Wasserkühlung, als es bisher der Fall war. Eines der größten Mankos war bis jetzt, dass die Systeme nicht erweitert werden konnten, man quasi auf die Kühlung der CPU fixiert war. 

Was an dieser Stelle folgte, war die Zusammenarbeit zweier Branchengrößen. Coolermaster griff auf die umfangreichen Kenntnisse des Herstellers und Entwicklers Alphacool  zurück und stellte ein von Grund auf neues Konzept zusammen, bei dessen Entwicklung auch ich teilnehmen durfte. Der Kunde erhält ein Produkt, welches mit dem herrlichen Anglizismus "German Engineering" passend umschrieben ist. An dieser Stelle ein kurzer Dank an Andreas Rudnicki, denn die Entwicklung des Projekts zu begleiten war sehr interessant, auch wenn einige schlaflose Nächte inbegriffen waren. Herausgekommen ist eine tolle Produktserie aus drei Linien:

Eisberg Prestige Solo (Pumpeneinheit + Verbindungselemente) -> Link zum PCGH-Preisvergleich
Eisberg Prestige 120L (Variante mit 120er Radiator und 2 Lüftern) -> Link zum PCGH-Preisvergleich
Eisberg Prestige 240L (Variante mit 240er Radiator und 2 Lüftern) -> Link zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Das berühmt berüchtigte „Unboxing“, also das simple Auspacken und Begutachten, bringt zunächst noch keine Überraschungen mit sich. Coolermaster verpackt die Eisberge in edel wirkenden schwarzen Kartons, die mit Chromelementen verziert sind. Aufgedruckt sind wie üblich technische Details zu den mitgelieferten Komponenten, Prinzip-Skizzen und Hinweise zu den kompatiblen CPU-Sockeln.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Wer bereits eine der bekannten Kühlungen sein Eigen nennt, der wird beim Öffnen der Verpackung schnell heimisch werden, denn der Aufbau im Inneren gleicht dem vieler anderer Produkte. Alle Einzelkomponenten befinden sich zum Schutz vor äußeren Beschädigungen in kleinen Tüten und insgesamt in einer ausgepolsterten Kartonage, die ein Verrutschen während des Transports verhindert. Nach dem Auspacken hält man dann eine vormontierte und entlüftete Kühlung in den Händen, welche sofort eingebaut werden kann.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Auf der Oberseite beherbergt die Einheit neben einem schicken Herstellerlogo und der Produktbezeichnung den elektrischen Anschluss, den Zu- und Ablauf, sowie den kleinen Fillport, über den das System entlüftet werden kann. Spätestens zur Produkteinführung wird es auch ein kleines Hilfswerkzeug (Set) geben, um das Einfüllen zu erleichtern. Seitlich angeordnet ist das Sichtfenster des Ausgleichsbehälters, durch das man den Ansaugkorb der Pumpe (Alphacool DC-LT Ceramic) sehen kann. Im unteren Bereich, knapp über der Bodenplatte ist umlaufend eine Nut angebracht, wo bei der Montage die Halterahmen für verschiedene Sockel eingesetzt werden. Die Bodenplatte als solche ist glänzend poliert, was die letzten Bilder eindrucksvoll beweisen.

Als Kühlmedium kommt ein Gemisch aus Wasser und 1,2 Ethandiol, dem einfachsten zweiwertigen Alkohol - kurz Glykol, zum Einsatz. Dieses wird über die bereits erwähnte Wave-Jetstream Düsenplatte über die Feinstrukur in der Bodenplatte geleitet und soll die Wärme dort effektiv abführen. Die letzten beiden Bilder zeigen die demontierte Grundplatte und die darin eingepasste Düsenplatte.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Kommen wir zu den Wärmetauschern, den Radiatoren. Je nach Eisberg-Variante kommt entweder ein Modell mit einem oder zwei Lüfterplätzen zum Einsatz, ein 120er oder 240er Radiator. Hier greift man auf bewährte Produkte aus dem eigenen Portfolio zurück und verfeinert diese, um sie an die Einsatzbedürfnisse anzupassen. Verbaut werden Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 in einer Stärke von 30mm. Der Finnenabstand wurde optimiert und so beherbergt jeder cm Radiatorfläche 7-8 Finnen. Der Abstand ist damit ausreichend groß und stellt einen guten Kompromiss aus Leistungsdichte und erzielbarer Geräuschkulisse dar.

Die Verarbeitung ist insgesamt sehr gut und liegt auf dem Level vieler Konkurrenzprodukte. Die Lackierung ist matt schwarz und im Bereich der Lamellen sehr dünn aufgebracht, um einen möglichst guten Wärmeübergang zu ermöglichen. Beim vorliegenden Sample waren kleine Macken zu sehen, die im eingebauten Zustand aber nicht mehr sichtbar sein sollten. Die G1/4"-Anschlüsse sind ebenfalls schwarz matt und bereits fest in den Radiator eingeschraubt. Sie beherbergen Schläuche in der Dimension 11/8mm und sind als robuste Schraubtülle ausgeführt. So ist sichergestellt, dass sich im Betrieb bei Erwärmung nicht versehentlich ein Schlauch lösen kann. Ein Knicken der Schläuche wird durch stabilisierende Federn, sogenannte Coils, verhindert.

Wer die Radiatoren einzeln oder als Erweiterung kaufen möchte, wird auf der Alphacool-Homepage fündig. Die 120er Version ist für ~28€, die 240er Version für ~38€ erhältlich. Wer es größer mag, greift zu Radiatoren im Format 280/360/420/480/560 diverser Stärken von 30-60mm, welche entsprechend teurer sind. Eine schier endlose Auswahl gibt es dann spätestens... *hier*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Die wichtigsten technischen Daten*Die wichtigsten technischen Daten sind in Kurzform aufgeführt. Die unten abgebildeten Produktverpackungen beherbergen detaillierte Hinweise zur jeweiligen Eisberg Variante, der Prestige 120L oder der Prestige 240L.


vorbefüllte und einsatzbereite Flüssigkeitskühlung
Integrierte Pumpe (Eheim) inkl. Wasservorrat (AGB)
konvexe CPU-Bodenplatte aus Kupfer mit 0,2x0,2mm Schlitzen
Wave-Jetstream Düsenplatte
Lebensdauer der Pumpe = 50.000 Stunden
Pumpendrehzahl ~3.600 1/min
Pumpenleistung: 400 l/h
120mm-Radiator aus Kupfer (124 x 156 x 30 mm) / 240mm-Radiator aus Kupfer (124 x 280 x 30 mm)
120mm-3-Pin-Lüfter mit ~1.600 1/min
Airflow ~102,5 m³/h / Lautheit ~20,5 dB(A)
Anzahl beiliegender Lüfter: 2
Entkopplung durch 7mm dicke flexible Shrouds
Schläuche: PVC schwarz in der Dimension 11/8 mm und stabilisierenden Federn
3 Jahre Herstellergarantie (AQ3)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Der Lieferumfang*Auspacken Teil 2. Als weiteren Verpackungsinhalt findet der Käufer neben der Kühlung natürlich noch eine Anleitung, sowie diverses Material, um die Eisberg-Kühlung auf die verschiedenen Sockelsysteme zu adaptieren. Hier werden alle aktuellen Sockel seitens Intel und AMD unterstützt, sodass auch ältere Systeme ohne Probleme umgerüstet werden können. Die Anleitung selbst ist mehrsprachig und erklärt Lieferumfang und Einbau auf knappen drei Seiten. Geübte Schrauber werden sich ohne Weiteres sofort mit dem Zubehör zurecht finden, Anfänger dürften angesichts der sehr kleinen Zeichnungen und Einzelteile aber durchaus mit Problemen konfrontiert werden. Hier wären größere Abbildungen hilfreich, auf denen das Zubehör leichter identifiziert werden kann.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Eine kleine Besonderheit stellt das Intel-Montagesystem dar, welches die Möglichkeit bietet, die Kühlung ohne Demontage des Mainboards durchzuführen. Genaueres dazu könnt ihr der Montage entnehmen, die etwas weiter unten aufgeführt ist. Im dritten Bild kann man indes sehr gut die Funktion der Halterahmen erkennen. Die beiden Teile werden seitlich über der Bodenplatte eingeschoben und verriegeln mit den kleinen Nasen mittig. Mit wenig Kraftaufwand ist die Verbindung bei Bedarf wieder zu trennen. Abschließend wird es dann noch einmal lecker. Als Wärmeleitpaste liegt eine kleine Tube „Eiscreme“ bei, die für mehrere Anwendungen ausreichend ist.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Was wäre eine Kühlung ohne Lüfter? Richtig, unvollständig. Und so legt Coolermaster den Eisbergen eine gelungene Kombination aus hauseigenen 120er Lüftern und einem 7mm Shroud zur Entkopplung und gleichmäßigen Verteilung des Luftstroms bei. Das Ganze mit passenden Schrauben, sowie einem kleinen Inbus-Schlüssel zur Montage. Ausgelegt sind die 3-Pin-Lüfter mit 0,13A auf ~ 1,5W und eine Nenndrehzahl von 1.600 1/min. Wer diese steuern oder regeln möchte, muss mangels direkter Anschlussmöglichkeiten an der Pumpe, direkt auf das eigene Mainboard zurückgreifen. Angesichts sehr ausgereifter Lüftersteuerungen ist so aber wohl nahezu immer eine sinnvolle Drehzahl in Abhängigkeit der CPU-Temperatur möglich. Wem die leistungsstarke Pumpe zu laut ist, der kann diese mittels eines 9V-Adapters drosseln und den Schallpegel etwas senken.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Die Montage*Am Beispiel des Sockel 1366, stellvertretend für das gesamte Intel-System, sei hier kurz die einfache und problemlose Montage erläutert. Nach der gegebenenfalls erforderlichen Demontage des alten Kühlers liegt der nackte Sockel vor einem. Als Erstes nimmt man sich die kleinen Sechskant-Sockel vor und drückt diese mit ihren Spreitzdornen durch das Mainboard, bis diese merklich einrasten. In diese werden dann die winzigen Gewinde der vier Bolzen geschraubt. Durch das lange Gewinde werden die Nasen unterhalb des Mainboards fixiert und können sich nicht mehr zusammendrücken. Was folgt ist die Montage des Halterahmens im Bereich der Bodenplatte der Kühlung (hier angedeutet durch nur einen Teil). Anschließend wird die Einheit auf die vier Bolzen aufgesetzt und im letzten Schritt mit Unterlegscheibe, Feder und langer Rändelmutter über Kreuz fixiert. Das letzte Bild zeigt die komplett montierte Eisberg-Kühlung - fertig. Der Radiator sollte bereits vorher montiert werden, damit er durch sein Gewicht nicht die Montage erschwert oder man wendet das Gehäuse der Einfachheit auf die Seite.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Die Testmethodik**Testsystem*

Viele kennen es bereits und so bleiben wir auch dieses Mal dem bewährten Sytem treu, denn es bietet durch seine hohe Heizleistung die Möglichkeit, den Kühlungen alles abzuverlangen. Das Testsystem besteht für alle Kompaktkühlungen und auch den Luftkühler (Vergleichskühler Noctua NH-D14) aus den gleichen Komponenten, wurde zuletzt nur im Bereich Mainboard verändert, nämlich gegen eine aktuellere Version getauscht.   ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Vergleichskandidat*

Eine Umfrage hat ergeben, dass sich die meisten hier einen Vergleich mit einem hochwertigen Luftkühler nach wie vor wünschen, um abwägen zu können, ob sich ein Umstieg auf eine der vielen Kompaktkühlungen lohnt. Wir haben daher entschieden, dass sich alle Komplettlösungen gegen den immer noch aktuellen Noctua NH-D14 mit einer Bestückung aus zwei Lüftern (120mm & 140mm) behaupten müssen, der seit Anbeginn der Tests seine Daten zum Vergleich bereitstellt. Einer der Gründe war, dass dieser Kühler mit vielen Probanden preislich (um 70 Euro) auf einer Ebene liegt, was allerdings durch die größeren Varianten mit 240er Radiator nicht mehr ganz zutrifft.

*Temperaturbestimmung*

Bei der Bestimmung der Leistungsfähigkeit einzelner Kühllösungen in diesem Test ist der DeltaT-Wert zwischen CPU- und Raumtemperatur entscheidend. Er gibt an, wie gut der jeweilige Testkandidat das Fluid mit der Raumluft zu kühlen vermag. Je kleiner diese Differenz also ausfällt, desto effizienter arbeitet das System. Die Lufttemperatur bestimmen wir mit einem K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft, die CPU-Temperatur wird mit Core Temp 0.99.5 ermittelt. Die Fluidtemperatur als Zwischentemperatur ist in diesem Test leider nicht auslesbar, Interessierte können den Kreislauf aber ohne Probleme mit einem Temperatursensor erweitern.

Die CPU wird solange mit Coredamage belastet, bis sich der Kühlkreislauf im Gleichgewicht befindet und ein stationärer Zustand erreicht wird - sich also bei allen Kerntemperaturen über längere Zeit (~20 Minuten) keine Änderung mehr einstellt. Nun ermitteln wir per K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft die Raumtemperatur und lesen über Core Temp die CPU-Temperatur aus. Dieser Test wird je nach Konstanz der Messwerte mindestens zweimal  durchgeführt. 

Als Lastpunkte werden je nach Möglichkeit über die Steuerung oder ein Aquaero die Werte 30 / 40 / 50 / 60 / 70 / 80 / 90 / 100 Prozent abgefahren. Der Grund für den Verzicht einer reinen Angabe der Lüfterdrehzahl ist in der Funktionalität der einzelnen Systeme begründet.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Messergebnisse und Tuningmöglichkeit*Wie üblich sind die Messergebnisse, also das Ermitteln der wahren Leistung, der interessanteste Teil in einem Test. Die Eisberg-Serie macht hier keine Ausnahme, gibt es doch mittlerweile eine Vielzahl an Konkurrenzprodukten, an denen sie sich messen muss. Zu diesem Zweck sind folgend mehrere sinnvolle Vergleiche mit den Kompaktkühlungen der Mitbewerber aufgezeigt. Den Anfang machen wir mit einem Diagramm in der unteren Leistungsklasse, wie sie bisher von Kühlungen mit dünnem (~30mm) Radiator und einfacher Lüfterbestückung a´la Corsair H50/H60, Antec 620 oder den hier nicht getesteten Produkten, der Thermaltake 2.0 Performer, Zalman CNPS 20LQ oder Enermax ELC120 bekannt ist. Es zeigt sich deutlich, dass die Eisberg Prestige 120L unangefochten an der Spitze liegt, wobei die Spreizung gerade bei geringen Drehzahlen weiter wird - also sich die Differenz zu den anderen Produkten positiv vergrößert. Bei gleicher Baugröße performt die Eigenentwicklung merklich besser.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Interessanter wird das folgende Diagramm. Der Vergleich ist nicht ganz fair, tritt doch die Prestige 120L gegen die Mitbewerber an, die werksmäßig mit einem 45mm dicken Radiator geliefert werden, sprich Corsair H80 oder auch Antec H2O 920. Getestet wird mit doppelter Lüfterbestückung im Push-Pull-Anordnung. Mit der deutlich geringeren Kühlfläche sollte die Eisberg-Kühlung eigentlich das Schlusslicht bilden - aber weit gefehlt. Der Vorsprung ist zwar etwas geringer, aber auch hier führt die Kühlung das Testfeld an. Ein Vorteil, den eventuell Nutzer von kleinen Gehäusen benötigen und denen der Platz für einen dicken Radiator nebst Lüfter fehlt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Im Bereich der großen Brüder geht es schlussendlich weiter. Hier bleibt der Vergleich mit der Corsair H100, welche ehemals den Testparcour durchlaufen hat. Die beiden Probanden sind jeweils einseitig mit zwei Lüftern ausgestattet und bieten durch ihr 240er Format eine günstige Wärmeabfuhr. Den Leistungsbereich eines potenten Luftkühlers hat man zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits weit hinter sich gelassen, was der deutlich abgeschlagene Noctua NH-D14 zeigt. Mit nahezu parallelem Verlauf durchqueren die Kühllösungen den geregelten Spannungsbereich der verbauten Lüfter, wobei sich die Prestige 240L permanent ~2-3 °C abssetzt. Während der Entwicklung war dieser Vorsprung noch etwas größer, daher werde ich dem Ganzen noch einmal auf den Grund gehen, um die Differenz zu ergründen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Ein letzter Punkt sei der Pumpe gewidmet. Diese ist aufgrund der Modularität des Systems deutlich leistungsstärker als bei allen anderen Kompaktkühlungen. Was als großer Vorteil bei der Leistungsentfaltung gilt, ist in punkto Lautstärke natürlich nicht ganz zuträglich. Näheres aber gleich im Fazit. An dieser Stelle soll einfach nur deutlich gemacht werden, dass die Drehzahl der Pumpe nur einen untergeordneten Einfluss auf das Temperaturdelta von CPU- zu Raumtemperatur hat. Bei allen normalen Testläufen wurde das Testsystem wieder auf seine Idle-Temperatur im Bereich von 35-40 °C konditoniert, nicht aber bei diesem Run für die Pumpe. Hier wurde einfach im Abstand von jeweils 10 Minuten die Pumpenspannung um 10% reduziert, was nicht ganz in einer Reduktion der Drehzahl um 50% resultiert. Letztlich kann die Pumpe ~2.200 1/min betrieben werden - und damit deutlich leiser als auf voller Leistungsstufe. Gleiches lässt sich durch den mitgelieferten 9V-Adapter erreichen, der eine Drehzahl von ~2.100 1/min anliegen lässt. Bedenkt man, dass die Temperatur eines Prozessors dieser Leistungsklasse im gesamten Verlauf von fast einer Stunde um nur 4 °C ansteigt, wäre man dumm, sich diese Geräuschreduzierung nicht im Alltag zu gönnen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*Da der Produktstart erst im November erfolgt und es noch kleine Differenzen zum fertigen Produkt gibt, möchte ich kein endgültiges Fazit folgen lassen. Resümee, obgleich identischer Bedeutung, trifft es netter.

Als jemand, der schon seit Anfang des Jahres den kompletten Verlauf der Entwicklung mitgemacht hat, ist der Weg zum fertigen Produkt ein sehr interessanter gewesen. Viele unterschiedliche Bodenplatten und Radiatoren haben schlussendlich die aktuell vorliegenden Produkte hervorgebracht, die sich in ihrer Leistung deutlich von den Mitbewerbern abheben. Die bisher fehlende Modularität ist ein signifikanter Unterschied und daraus resultieren dann auch die Einsatzgebiete - was sich aber erst im Laufe der Zeit ergeben wird, wenn Bastler die Kühlungen in ihren PCs verbauen und modifizieren. Auch qualitativ wandeln die Eisberge auf hohem Niveau. Schläuche, Anschlüsse und Radiatoren aus dem Bereich vollwertiger Wasserkühlungen bringen neben der Wertigkeit eine Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten mit, diese Kompaktkühler individuell zu verbauen und zu erweitern.

Ein großer Knackpunkt bleibt aber (zumindest zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt) die Pumpe. Momentan ist diese auf voller Leistung sehr laut, was an einer nicht korrekt ausgeführten Lagerung liegen soll. Hier wurde für den Serienstart auf Nachfrage schon nachgebessert, weshalb ich an dieser Stelle keine sinnvolle Aussage zur Lautstärke treffen kann. Während der Entwicklung war die Pumpe merklich leiser, weshalb ich da guter Hoffnung bin. Die hochfrequente Geräuschkulisse und der leicht ratternde Unterton würden empfindliche Zeitgenossen auf jeden Fall zermürben. Daher lasst uns auf eine aktualisierte Fassung warten, und dann endgültig ein Ergebnis fällen.

* Positiv zu erwähnen:*
*+* Kühlleistung
*+* Modularität
*+* Wertige Komponenten aus dem Wakü-Bereich
*+* Wasserführende Teile ausschließlich aus Kupfer
*+* Erweiterbarkeit
*+* Intel-Montagesystem ohne Mainboardausbau

* Negativ zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt:*
*-* Lautstärke der Pumpe 
*-* Zu kleine Bilder in der Anleitung (Identifizierbarkeit der Bauteile)
*-* Fehlender Sechskantschlüssel zum Gegenhalten (Intel)
*-* Derzeit fehlende Befüllhilfe (Set wird zum Produktstart verfügbar sein)​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testtabelle und Wertung*Die Bewertung des Produktes wird durch ein komplexes Punktesystem ermittelt, welches hier nur ansatzweise zu sehen ist. Ein Großteil der einzelnen Kriterien bleibt im Verborgenen und wird hier vereinfacht durch ein System aus maximal 5 Sternen abgebildet. Aus den hier sichtbaren Sternen kann die abschließende Wertungsnote nicht direkt abgeleitet werden. Im Zuge des enger werdenden Testfeldes zeigt sich mittlerweile, dass die Abstufung der Kriterien überarbeitet werden muss, um deutlichere Ergebnisse zu liefern. Eine Aktualisierung folgt im Zuge eines der nächsten Tests mit anschließender neuer Notenfindung für  bereits getestete Kühlungen.

*Dieser Punkt wird nachgeliefert, sobald Nachtests bezüglich der überarbeiteten Pumpenlagerung erfolgt sind.*​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*

Produktseite Coolermaster
Erstes Preview zur Eisberg-Serie (PC Max)
News  auf PC Games Hardware zur Eisberg-Serie
Test auf PC Games Hardware  - Noctua NH-D14
Alle Tests zu Kompaktkühlungen in der Übersicht

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Ein herzlicher Dank geht direkt an Coolermaster und Aquatuning für die Unterstützung und exklusive Bereitstellung des Testsamples
und besonders Andreas für die sehr gute Zusammenarbeit über die vielen Monate.
_ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (12. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schönes Review, Klutten  Ein sehr interessantes Produkt, mit einer ausgezeichneten Kühlleistung.., genau das richtige, um z.B. einen entfesselten  3930k Oc zu bändigen...Die Lautstärke wird aber meiner Meinung nach, bei dem doch ordentlichen preisaufschlag gegenüber der auf dem Markt befindlichen produkte einen nicht unerheblichen Einfluss auf die Kaufentscheidung sein.
Ich werde diesen Kühler mir auf jeden Fall auf meine "maybe to buy" Liste schreiben..


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Test. 

Bekommst du denn die Verkaufsversion noch damit du das mit der Lautstärke der Pumpe ermitteln kannst?


----------



## dragonlort (12. Oktober 2012)

Danke dir für deine mühe, da bin ich ja mal gespannt wen er raus kommt auf weitere test.
Bist d der meinung das ich mein H100 ersetzten soll?


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Oktober 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Danke dir für deine mühe, da bin ich ja mal gespannt wen er raus kommt auf weitere test.
> Bist d der meinung das ich mein H100 ersetzten soll?


 


Der Eisberg soll den einstieg in sagen wir mal eine halbwegs gescheite wakü liefern, bzw  die option modularität bieten.

bevor du 80€  für du h100 ausgegeben hast und jetzt nochmal 160€ für den eisberg, solltest du dich lieber mit der materie "richtige wakü" vertraut machen  wenn du es leistungsstark und kühl haben willst.


eine CPU only custom lösung im budget bereich gibt es nämlich schon für  *143,04€

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...elkonfigurationen-stand-17-04-2012-a.html#1.0

wenn man H100 + eisberg zusammenrechnet
wäre schon CPU midrange drinn.  *223,75€

*
ps: und einen negativen unterschied von richtiger Wakü zum eisberg gibt es dann auch nicht mehr, denn der besitzt genauso normale wakü anschlüsse.

der positive aspekt ist du hast eine externe pumpe die wesentlich ruhiger läuft und auch dementsprechend besser entkoppelt werden kann als eine pumpe die direkt im Kühler auf dem sockel sitzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2012)

Nettes Preview - und danke für die ehrlichen Kommentare zur Pumpe. Das mildert den sehr bitten Beigeschmack, der entsteht wenn jemand seine eigene Entwicklung bewertet und vergleicht, doch deutlich.


@Produkt:
War nicht mal eine Eheim-Pumpe versprochen? Ich weiß zwar ehrlich gesagt nicht, woher Alphacool die Teile für die DC-LT bezieht, aber zumindest ich hatte mir unter dieser Ankündigung eine Pumpe vorgestellt, die NICHT dafür bekannt ist, die Leistung der schwächsten Pumpen am Wakümarkt mit der Lautstärke der stärksten zu kombinieren. Gegenüber den anderen Kompaktkühlungen wird sie vielleicht trotzdem einen Vorteil erspielen können, wenn man sie drosselt - aber ganz ehrlich:
Bei 100 € für eine Corsair H100, 120 € für durchwachsene Händlersets, 140 € für eine selbstzusammengestellte Wakü und 160 € für die 240er Eisberg konkurriert letztere einfach nicht mehr mit den Kompkatkühlungen.
De facto ist sie stattdessen ein vorgefülltes Komplettkit eines namenhaften Waküherstellers - und als solches finde ich sie hoffnungslos überteuert. Die gleiche Technik bekommt man als nicht vorgefülltes Set und mit getrennter, entkoppelbarer Pumpe auch für 130 €. Wenn man von Händlern zusammengestellte Sets nimmt (die zwar i.d.R. nie so wirklich perfekt stimmig sind - aber das ist diese Lösung hier halt auch nicht), kommt man mit 110 € bei weg.
Selbst wenn einem das "vorbefüllt" extrem wichtig ist, gibt es noch bedenkenswerte Alternativen. Hier gibts für 60 € Aufpreis z.B. nicht nur höherwertige Komponenten - sondern das ganze kommt fix und fertig mit einem soliden Big Tower drum rum ins Haus.


----------



## Uter (13. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Test, aber ein paar Fragen und Kritikpunkte habe ich auch noch.



 Könntest du bitte Bilder der geöffneten Pumpe/Kühler/AGB machen?
 Wave-Jetstream Düsenplatte? Ist das nicht die Düsenplatte der aktuellen Phobya-Kühler? Gehört Alphacool inzwischen At?
 Der NH-D14 wurde wieder mit anderen Lüftern betrieben, ist also deutlich benachteiligt, oder?
 Eine dunklere Farbe wäre bei den Diagrammen deutlich besser ablesbar gewesen.
 Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Differenz von der Eisberg (mit lauter Pumpe) zur H100 gleich der Differenz von der Eisberg (laute Pumpe) zur Eisberg (leise Pumpe) ist? Mit anderen Worten: Mit erträglicher Pumpe ist die Eisberg nicht stärker als die H100?

Leider scheint die Pumpe die befürchtete Achillesferse zu sein.


----------



## Mayday1980 (13. Oktober 2012)

paast der kühler von der 240version beim cm690 oben rein?


----------



## Klutten (13. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bekommst du denn die Verkaufsversion noch damit du das mit der Lautstärke der Pumpe ermitteln kannst?



Im Grunde genommen habe ich ja schon das fertige Produkt hier. Wie es aber nun mal so ist, ist das Erreichen der Serienreife nicht so einfach, wie man manchmal denkt. Die Lagerung der Pumpe wurde aber bereits angepasst, sodass ich davon ausgehe, dass die ersten Produkte natürlich wieder den vorherigen (relativ leisen) Stand haben werden. Ich bekomme dann auch noch diese Pumpeneinheiten und werde natürlich nachtesten. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich auch kein abschließendes Urteil fällen, denn ich kenne das gute Stück anders. 



dragonlort schrieb:


> Bist d der meinung das ich mein H100 ersetzten soll?



Ehrlich gesagt nein. Wenn du zufrieden bist, gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund zu wechseln. Die Eisberg-Serie empfiehlt sich eher füür jene, die zunächst einmal einen ersten Schritt in die Wakü-Welt machen wollen, sich aber noch nicht an die Bastelarbeit wagen. Diesen Leuten steht dann aber zukünftig ein potentes System zur Verfügung, welches noch mit weiteren Komponenten (Radiatoren, Grafikkartenkühler, usw.) erweitert werden kann. Preislich ist der Einstieg eh auf dem Level einer Low-Budget-Wakü, man muss also den Zweck abschätzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nettes Preview - und danke für die ehrlichen Kommentare zur Pumpe. Das mildert den sehr bitten Beigeschmack, der entsteht wenn jemand seine eigene Entwicklung bewertet und vergleicht, doch deutlich.



Danke. Ich habe diese Kühlung ja nicht entwickelt, sondern durfte nur daran teilhaben. Ich habe zwar meinen Teil dazu beigetragen, möchte diesen aber auch nicht überbewerten. Schlussendlich ist die Entwicklung ein großes Puzzle und jedes Teil muss seinen Platz finden, damit am Ende ein stimmiges Bild herauskommt. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kann ich nur sagen, dass die Pumpe in den Prototypen deutlich leiser war - aber da bin ich positiv gestimmt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Produkt:
> War nicht mal eine Eheim-Pumpe versprochen? Ich weiß zwar ehrlich gesagt nicht, woher Alphacool die Teile für die DC-LT bezieht, aber zumindest ich hatte mir unter dieser Ankündigung eine Pumpe vorgestellt, die NICHT dafür bekannt ist, die Leistung der schwächsten Pumpen am Wakümarkt mit der Lautstärke der stärksten zu kombinieren.


 
Da muss ich noch einmal genau nachfragen. Den Prototypen hatte ich seinerzeit zwar mehrfach zerlegt, allerdings durch den großen Zeitdruck nie genau die Pumpe unter die Lupe genommen - die Prioritäten lagen halt anders. Von den reinen Leistungsdaten sollte die verbaute Pumpe aber einiges stemmen, gerade weil das System erweitert werden kann und die Feinstrukturkühler ja einen gewissen Durchfluss benötigen.



Uter schrieb:


> Schöner Test, aber ein paar Fragen und Kritikpunkte habe ich auch noch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Pumpen wurden von vielen Seiten aus bemängelt. Im Serientrim sind sie zwar hörbar, aber lautlos geht es nun mal nicht. Einen Kompromiss aus Leistung und Lautstärke zu finden, ist nie einfach und die Hersteller selbst gehen natürlich auf Nummer sicher. Ich habe bis jetzt jede Pumpe erfolgreich auf ~7V gedrosselt und keinen Nachteil dadurch gehabt - dafür aber Stille. Verwerflich finde ich das auch nicht und kann die oft geübte Kritik nicht zu 100% nachvollziehen. Jemand der einen Luftkühler kauft, greift ja auch oft zu anderen Lüftern und betreibt diese nicht auf 100%, sondern nutzt eine separate Steuerung oder das Mainboard. Der PC ist vielseitig und lässt jedem Anwender viele Möglichkeiten, diesen individuell an seine Bedürfnisse anzupassen - und das ist ja das, warum wir alle so viel Spaß damit haben.


----------



## Uter (13. Oktober 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> *-> Habe ich oben eingefügt*


Das ging schnell. Danke dafür. 



Klutten schrieb:


> *-> Jaaaaa*


Ok, das erklärt einiges. 



Klutten schrieb:


> *-> Altbewährtes mag ich nicht ändern ...bin zu alt. ^^*


Ich mein ja auch nicht die ganzen Diagramme sondern nur die rosanen Linien der Eisberg. Das ist aber auch kein Muss, durch die kleinen Quadrate an den Messpunkten sieht man den Verlauf.



Klutten schrieb:


> *-> Die Eisberg 240 hat von Anfang an ein rund  3-4 °C größeres Delta gehabt und die Pumpe war ja leiser. In der Praxis  ist eigentlich keine Temperaturdifferenz selbst durch eine gedrosselte  Pumpe messbar. Bei keiner der Kompaktkühlungen.*


Du meinst, dass die Eisberg ein kleineres Delta hatte, oder? Eine auf 9V gedrosselte Pumpe dreht nicht mit 50%, da hatte ich einen Denkfehler. Folglich bleibt die Eisberg etwas stärker als die H100.



Klutten schrieb:


> Verwerflich finde ich das auch nicht und kann die oft geübte Kritik nicht zu 100% nachvollziehen.


 Verwerflich finde ich das auch nicht. Mir ist eine laute Pumpe, die bei Bedarf in den leisen Bereich drosselbar ist lieber als eine Pumpe die u.U. klackert. Die Frage ist nur wie es dann mit der Erweiterbarkeit aussieht. Da die Pumpe eh nicht sonderlich stark ist könnte es bei der Einbindung der GPU und eines größeren Radis zu Problemen kommen, wenn die Pumpe dann auch noch leise sein soll.


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Oktober 2012)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> paast der kühler von der 240version beim cm690 oben rein?


 In das CM690II ja, aber im alten CM690 ist halt nur Platz für Lüfter und mehr nicht


----------



## Mayday1980 (13. Oktober 2012)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> In das CM690II ja, aber im alten CM690 ist halt nur Platz für Lüfter und mehr nicht



und wenn man den Kühler von Innen und die 2x120 Lüfter unter den Deckel setzt?


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Oktober 2012)

^^Unter den Deckel(also zwischen Case und Abdeckung) vom CM690er passen einfach keine vernüftigen Lüfter (naja Ausnahme währen vielleicht Scythe Slim 120er).
Hatte das Case ja selbst mal nun ist es bei meinem Bro im Einsatz


----------



## Klutten (13. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> War nicht mal eine Eheim-Pumpe versprochen?


 
...und es ist auch eine verbaut. Genaue Informationen liefere ich noch nach.



Uter schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass die Eisberg ein kleineres Delta  hatte, oder? Eine auf 9V gedrosselte Pumpe dreht nicht mit 50%, da hatte  ich einen Denkfehler. Folglich bleibt die Eisberg etwas stärker als die  H100.



Ich meine natürlich ein kleineres Delta. Ich bin heute nicht so ganz bei der Sache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> IVon den reinen Leistungsdaten sollte die verbaute Pumpe aber einiges stemmen, gerade weil das System erweitert werden kann und die Feinstrukturkühler ja einen gewissen Durchfluss benötigen.



Für ihre Größe ist die DC-LT ja auch überraschend leistungsfähig und sicherlich ausreichend für Erweiterungen. Aber muss das ganze ja in Bezug zur Konkurrenz sehen - und der Grundtenor an mir bekannten DC-LT-Reviews läuft auf "bestenfalls so "leise" wie eine DDC+ und bestenfalls so "stark" wie eine Eheim1046" hinaus. Das ist den Silent-interessierten zu laut und den Leistungsinteressierten zu schwach. Für die Preis-/Leisutungsfetishisten ist die Eisberg auch (viel) zu hoch angesetzt. Bleibt als einziges Alleingstellungsmerkmal die geringe Größe.
Aber die ist für 95% der Käufer auch nicht kritisch und eigentlich tritt die Eisberg ja mit der Ambition an, endlich mal mehr als eine kompakte Alternative zu High-End-Luftkühlern zu sein. Das können Asetek und Cool-IT schließlich auch 30% billiger bieten.




Klutten schrieb:


> ...und es ist auch eine verbaut. Genaue Informationen liefere ich noch nach.



Thx 


Und danke für die (schockierende) Information, dass Alphacool aufgekauft wurde. Das hatte ich definitiv verpasst.


----------



## Klutten (13. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und danke für die (schockierende) Information, dass Alphacool aufgekauft wurde. Das hatte ich definitiv verpasst.


Ich habe nirgends erwähnt, dass eine Firma aufgekauft wurde, aber leider auch die Passage von Uter nicht ganz richtig gelesen. Daher ist das "Jaaa" nicht ganz passend. Mit solchen Infos würde ich auch nicht hausieren gehen, selbst wenn ich da was wüsste. Sagen wir doch einfach, dass es im personellen Bereich zumindest eine Person gibt, die mal beide Firmen geführt hat. Wie weit da jetzt Gemeinsamkeiten bestehen und wie eng man miteinander an irgendwelchen Projekten XY zusammen arbeitet, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2012)

Ok. Das klingt noch bedenklich genug, aber doch anders.


----------



## leorphee (15. Oktober 2012)

wieder ein schöner Test, auch wenn das Schlussfazit noch fehlt.
Coolermaster wird wohl auch den besseren Support gegenüber Corsair geben.
DANKE


----------



## godfather22 (16. Oktober 2012)

wirklich sehr guter Test. Ich denke ich hole mir das Teil, sollte es noch etwas leiser werden. Ich bin jetzt nicht wirklich ein Silent-Fetischist aber ich möchte ja auch keine Boeing unter meinem Schreibtisch stehen haben. Damit sollte ich ja wohl, den FX-8350 den ich mir hole ordentlich übertakten können. Die sollte doch locker in meinen HAF-X passen oder?


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Oktober 2012)

Jupp passt ins Haf rein ^^

Evtl müssen neue abstandslöcher für den 240er Radi gebohrt werden. Das kann ich aber nicht mit genauer Sicherheit sagen.


----------



## Dicken (18. Oktober 2012)

Kommt noch mal der Eisberg Prestige Solo Test? - für 99€ finde ich das eigentlich ne gute Alternative zum Einzelkauf von Pumpe, AGB, Waterblock.


----------



## Klutten (18. Oktober 2012)

Durchaus, vielleicht in einem kurzen Vergleich zu Laing DDC und Aquastream XT Ultra. Mal sehen, was sich da anbietet. Sicher aber nicht als eigenständiger Test, sondern hier als Update.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo Klutten,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob du weisst, was es neues von der Eisberg "Front" gibt...Versender wie Alternate nehmen ja schon einige Wochen Vorbestellungen an (Liefertermin Januar).
Vielleicht weißt du ja mehr...


----------



## Klutten (7. Januar 2013)

Also genaue Termine habe ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch keine. 

Vor Weihnachten kam aber eine neue Lieferung (Revision) inkl. Radiatoren im Format 120/240/360mm an. Einen kleinen Nachtest wird es daher noch geben, gerade weil das Vorserienmodell noch fehlerbehaftet (falsch dimensionierter O-Ring der Pumpenlagerung) war.


----------



## type_o (7. Januar 2013)

Nachtest? 
Der kommt doch bestimmt noch vor dem 'genauen Tremin'?  

MfG type_o


----------



## Klutten (7. Januar 2013)

Das kann ich nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen, da ich aktuell mit Gesundheit auf Sparflamme gesegnet bin und mich träge zur Arbeit schleppe. Abends fehlt mir die Kraft für solche Arbeiten ...aber vielleicht wird das ja noch.


----------



## type_o (7. Januar 2013)

Dann gute Besserung! 
Und auf Arbeit schleppen geht gar nicht! Entweder man ist Krank, oder nicht! 
Schone Dich, für den Test. 

MfG type_o


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (8. Januar 2013)

Danke, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ..und ich wünsche dir auch eine gute Besserung (auch ohne Nachtest)


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Januar 2013)

Gute besserung  Klutten.  Bin schon gespannt auf den nachtest.


----------



## EL Ultra (17. Januar 2013)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Gute besserung  Klutten.  Bin schon gespannt auf den nachtest.



Auf Alternate verfügbar ("Auf Lager")
Mist hätte ich nur 3 Wochen gewartet mir nicht die Seidon120M geholt.

Macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied wie rum man die Pumpe einbaut also stehend oder liegend (Lautstärke,Leistung) ?
Hab sie jetzt liegend im Silverstone Silverstone Raven 2 im Gehäuse-Test (Update: Bilder mit eingebauter Hardware) - Bildergalerie, [2009/08/PCGH_Silverstone_Raven_2_test_review_picture_pictures_hardware__3_.JPG] über dem Cpu.

Eigentlich ist mir die 120 Eisberg nochn bissl zu teuer 
sonst wäre sie schon unterwegs 
der Test überzeugt schon 
genauso wie die Modularität um irgendwann was bessers einzubauen 
wenn man mal in Bastellaune ist oder ein Teil nicht mehr das tut was es soll.

Freu mich auf den Nachtest


----------



## Sysnet (17. Januar 2013)

Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige | Review | Technic3D

^^Wer nicht so lange warten will kann hier noch etwas mehr erfahren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2013)

Les ich das richtig?
Die Pumpe ist selbst in Gegenwart von 1600 rpm Lüfter deutlich raushörbar?
Das wäre mal fail...


----------



## Sysnet (19. Januar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Les ich das richtig?
> Die Pumpe ist selbst in Gegenwart von 1600 rpm Lüfter deutlich raushörbar?
> Das wäre mal fail...



So sieht es wohl aus. Da muss man schon selbst noch etwas drosseln. Für Silentliebhaber ist das eher nichts würde ich behaupten. Wird aber sicher trotzdem einige Käufer finden.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (20. Januar 2013)

....na, das wäre / ist ja wirklich ein eher "Fail" , (etwas) bessere Kühlleistungen als die Mitbewerber (H100/80/etc.) wären für mich ohne nicht sehr viel leiser leider kein Kaufgrund...

*Edit: *Hier gibts auch noch ein Test

*Edit II :* ganz frisch eingetrudelt noch einer

Tja, Coolermaster, das war es dann (für mich) wohl...


----------



## FTS (25. Januar 2013)

Ich habe die Eisberg selbst getestet und will mal kurz auf die letzten Kommentare eingehen



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Les ich das richtig?
> Die Pumpe ist selbst in Gegenwart von 1600 rpm Lüfter deutlich raushörbar?
> Das wäre mal fail...


 
Ist sie auf 12 Volt auf jeden Fall. Das Gute ist, dass wie Klutten gezeigt die Kühlleistung nur wenig nachlässt, wenn man die Pumpenspannung reduziert. Die 9 Volt bringen aus meinen Erfahrungen noch nicht viel Besserung. Allerdings kann man die Pumpe sogar bei 5 Volt betreiben und dann liegt die Lautstärke fast auf dem gleichen Level wie bei einer vergleichbaren Kühlung von Corsair oder Antec, das ganze aber bei noch immer besserer Kühlleistung.
Zudem sind die mitgelieferten Lüfter aus meiner Sicht aus meiner Sicht auch leiser als sie auf den ersten Blick wirken auch bei 1600 rpm .



Sysnet schrieb:


> So sieht es wohl aus. Da muss man schon selbst noch etwas drosseln. Für Silentliebhaber ist das eher nichts würde ich behaupten. Wird aber sicher trotzdem einige Käufer finden.



Würde ich dir zustimmen. Aber die Eisberg punktet mMn. auch viel mehr mit der Erweiterbarkeit des Kühlkreislaufs und der Förderleistung der Pumpe. Für Silentliebhaber würde ich eh einen Luftkühler mit hochwertigen Lüftern empfehlen 



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> ....na, das wäre / ist ja wirklich ein eher "Fail" , (etwas) bessere Kühlleistungen als die Mitbewerber (H100/80/etc.) wären für mich ohne nicht sehr viel leiser leider kein Kaufgrund...
> 
> *Edit: *Hier gibts auch noch ein Test
> 
> ...



"Etwas" besser finde ich "etwas" milde ausgedrückt. Guck dir mal an was Klutten für Temperaturdifferenzen bei niedrigen Lüfterspannungen ermittelt hat. Interessant ist auch das Ergebnis bei gesenkter Pumpenspannung, vielleicht kannst du *Klutten* das ja bei deiner nächsten Ergänzung beifügen. 
Und bessere Leistung bei "sehr viel leiserer" Arbeitslautstärke ist schon ein Recht hoher Anspruch an eine Kühlung. 

Ich bin gespannt wie das finale Review ausfällt. Wie gesagt würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn das Verhalten der AIOs bei gesenkter Pumpenspannung getestet werden könnte.

Vielen Dank erstmal für das sehr gut geschriebene Preview.


----------



## Klutten (25. Januar 2013)

Ich werde mich dem Ganzen - gerade durch die scheinbar noch immer vorhandenen Kritikpunkte - demnächst einmal annehmen. Ich freue mich aber, dass es auch mal jemanden gibt, der das Potenzial und die Erweiterbarkeit gerade bei niedrigen Spannungswerten ins rechte Licht rückt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2013)

FTS schrieb:


> Ist sie auf 12 Volt auf jeden Fall. Das Gute ist, dass wie Klutten gezeigt die Kühlleistung nur wenig nachlässt, wenn man die Pumpenspannung reduziert. Die 9 Volt bringen aus meinen Erfahrungen noch nicht viel Besserung. Allerdings kann man die Pumpe sogar bei 5 Volt betreiben und dann liegt die Lautstärke fast auf dem gleichen Level wie bei einer vergleichbaren Kühlung von Corsair oder Antec, das ganze aber bei noch immer besserer Kühlleistung.



Hast du getestet, wie es mit der Erweiterbarkeit @5 V noch aussieht?
Wenn die weiterhin gegeben ist, könnte man punkten (hat aber bei der Konstruktion einfach was falsch gemacht). Wenn nicht, denn gibt es vielleicht eine ganz enge Nische (mehr Leistung für mehr Geld oder Erweiterung für mehr Geld und mehr Lärm), aber wirklich überzeugend ist das Ganze nicht. Nach Bekanntgabe der Kooperation mit Eheim hatten sich jedenfalls viele etwas anderes vorgestellt.


----------



## FTS (27. Januar 2013)

Hi, ne das habe ich leider noch nicht getestet, allerdings ist die Performance auf nur der CPU auch noch immer ziemlich gut, weshalb ich vermute, dass sich auch mit erweitertem Kühlkreislauf 5 Volt machen ließen. Wäre auf jeden Fall mal interessant.
Ich sehe es eher so, dass du eine Kühlung kaufst die entweder volle Leistung und Erweiterbarkeit bei Lärm bietet oder halt gute Leistung bei normaler Lautstärke. Den Preis mal außer Acht gelassen. Zusätzlich kannst du über die Spannung selber bestimmen, welcher der beiden Punkte dir besser gefällt.
Aber du hast auf jeden Fall Recht, dass die Eisberg auf 12 Volt wirklich nur eine Nische der potenziellen Käufer einer solchen Kühlung anspricht. Dennoch, ich möchte den Betrieb bei niedriger Spannung nicht vergessen wissen.

Gute Diskussion hier, gefällt mir


----------



## Sysnet (27. Januar 2013)

@FTS Stimme ebenfalls zu.  Gedrosselt kann man auch mit der Lautstärke leben. Ob sich der Kreislauf dann aber wirklich noch anständig ausbauen lässt, ist (wie bereits erwähnt) eine andere Frage. Ein Test mit angeschlossenem DFM und mehreren Komponenten würde mich bspw. auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## Uter (27. Januar 2013)

FTS schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man die Pumpe sogar bei 5 Volt betreiben und dann liegt die Lautstärke fast auf dem gleichen Level wie bei einer vergleichbaren Kühlung von Corsair oder Antec, das ganze aber bei noch immer besserer Kühlleistung.





FTS schrieb:


> Ich sehe es eher so, dass du eine Kühlung kaufst die entweder volle Leistung und Erweiterbarkeit bei Lärm bietet oder halt gute Leistung bei normaler Lautstärke.


 Was bedeutet "fast auf einem Level mit einer vergleichbaren Kompaktkühlung" und "normale Lautstärke"? Hast du einen konkreten Vergleich? (Bsp.: Auf 5V so laut wie ein Silent Wings 2 mit 800rpm.) 



Sysnet schrieb:


> Ein Test mit angeschlossenem DFM und mehreren Komponenten würde mich bspw. auch sehr interessieren.


 /sign.

Was mich aktuell etwas stört ist, dass die Eisberg teurer (oder zumindest nicht merklich günstiger) sind als ihre Einzelkomponenten. Wenn man den Platz hat die Pumpe extern aufzustellen, dann bekommt man das Set für 1€ weniger und der Möglichkeit die Pumpe zu entkoppeln, Schlauchreserven, der Möglichkeit die Schlauch- und Anschlussfarbe zu wählen, die Lüfter zu kaufen, die man will,...
Alternativ bekommt man für wenig mehr eine bessere/leisere Wakü.
Wenn die Eisberg mit den Vorteilen einer "echten" Wakü wirbt, dann muss sie sich imo auch mit ihnen messen können und da sehen ich aktuell nur den geringeren Platzbedarf zu Gunsten der Eisberg. 

PS: 
Wer ist denn bei At auf die gloreiche Idee gekommen, die CPU-Kühler willkürlich in die Klassen Standard, Gut und Exzellent einzuteilen.


----------



## FTS (27. Januar 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "fast auf einem Level mit einer vergleichbaren Kompaktkühlung" und "normale Lautstärke"? Hast du einen konkreten Vergleich? (Bsp.: Auf 5V so laut wie ein Silent Wings 2 mit 800rpm.)
> 
> 
> /sign.
> ...


 
Beziehe mich damit auf den ComputerBase-Test, bei dem die Lautstärke der Eisberg auf 5 Volt gedrosselt gemessen und mit zum Beispiel der H100i verglichen wurde. Ich selber habe leider im Moment noch kein passendes Werkzeug um Lautstärke zu messen. 
Deinen Vergleich kann ich auch selbst subjektiv nicht gut beurteilen. Habe noch keinen Silent Wings gehört aber nach dem was ich bisher gelesen habe haben die ja praktisch kaum ein Geräusch außer der bewegten Luft. Eine Pumpe macht in jedem Fall andere Geräusche als ein Lüfter und aus meiner Sicht fällt die Pumpe verglichen mit einem guten Lüfter, der nicht gerade auf 2000 rpm dreht, immer stärker auf.

Danke für die Zusammenstellung, ist tatsächlich mal interessant das so zusammengestellt zu sehen. Allerdings befürchte ich der "Aufpreis" ist für die potenziellen Käufer einer AIO eine Art Aufwandsentschädigung, für eingesparte Zeit für Zusammenbau, Zusammenstellung und Wartung. Zudem braucht man erstmal kein Vorwissen und hat es sehr einfach die AIO zu installieren. Auch kommt dazu der von dir angesprochene Platzvorteil der AIO, sowie die Kompatibilität für verschiedene Sockel, etc., etc..
Wirklich 1 zu 1 am Preis vergleichen sollte man eine AIO und selbst nach eigenen Präferenzen zusammengestellt Wasserkühlung daher meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Zum PS: +1


----------



## flohrida (5. Februar 2013)

Hi,

schalte mich hier auch ein, da mich das Thema Kompakt WaKü sehr stark interessiert. Ich sehe da auch für die Zukunft potentzial, siehe auch die neu ASUS Ares 2, die ja auch eine Art Kompakt WaKü benutzt.

Die Erweiterbarkeit ist einzigartig im Bereich der Kompakt WaKü´s! Solche Systeme bedienen einen Markt der sich mit dem vollem Umfang von Wasserkühlungen nicht ausseinander setzen will! Gerade auch wegen der Nieschenstellung verstehe ich hier CoolerMaster nicht. Da muss doch in Hammer kommen der die Konkurenz alt aussehen lässt! Vorallem die möglichen Kombinationen "Step by Step" währe der größte Vorteil==>  zuerst nur CPu Kühlung, dann vielleicht noch ein Modul für HDD Cooling und mögliche Erweiterungen der Kühlung für die Graka. Auch AlphaCool hätte hiervon doch deutlich mehr! Andere Radiatoren würden benötigt bzw gewollt werden. Verbindungselemente und die Möglichkeit bereits existierende Komponenten von "vollen WaKü´s" einzubauen bietet eine Markstellung sondersgleichen! Ich hoffe andere Hersteller sehen dieses Potentzial auch und ziehen CoolerMaster hinterher. 

Die Lautheit ist ein massives Problem selbst im 5V Modus. Ich kann hier nicht verstehen das die Zusammenarbeit mit AlphaCool und anderen Herstellern ein nicht noch hochwertigeres Produkt hervor gebracht hat? Hierfür hätte ich ohne zu überlegen auch 170 oder 190€ gezahlt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2013)

Für 190 € kriegst du problemlos eine CPU-only Kühlung mit mehr Leistung und vollwertigen Komponenten...


----------



## flohrida (7. Februar 2013)

Ja dann muss ich mich aber wieder mit den Bauteilen ausseinander setzten. Wo bestellen, welcher Radiator, welcher CPU Kopf usw

Die Lösung von Cooler Master ist hald, bestellen fertig. 

Es geht mir ja ums Prinzip dieser Kompakt wakü mit Anschlüssen in G1/4 was ja einzigartig ist aber eben die Lautheit einer Schiffslock hab "Quelle Youtube Video"


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Februar 2013)

^^Naja, es gibt ja nur einen wirklichen Wasserkühler Vollsortimenter, also sollte es einem einfach fallen wo man bestellen könnte 
Und Komplett-Kits für die Faulen, äh für die die es einfach haben wollen gibt es dort auch (ab 100€).

Wenn man nicht zu ungeschickt ist und sich paar vernünftige Komponenten heraussucht, kann man sich auch was Kompaktes zusammenstellen 
und es auch extern selbst befüllen und daraus einen Vorbefülltes System machen, was sich dann in den Rechner integrieren lässt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sysnet (7. Februar 2013)

^^Schön aufgezeigt!!! 

Hier mal so ein Set: Ist natürlich nicht perfekt aber insgesamt ein sehr ordentlicher Einstand.
Alphacool Cool Answer 240 DDC/XT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Radi ist recht leistungsfähig, die Pumpe stark, langlebig und die Deckel für angenehme Lautstärke tauschbar. Auch CPU-Kühler und AGB sind ok. Das Wässerchen finde ich jetzt nicht so doll, ebenso die Lüfter aber man kann nunmal nicht alles haben wenn man nicht selber zusammen stellen will.

Edit:
Zudem kann man sich doch im passenden Unterforum auch was empfehlen lassen. 
Ich persönlich empfehle aber meist einen guten Luftkühler. WaKü halte ich für ein nettes Hobby mit dem man sich auch auseinandersetzten sollte. Wirklich brauchen tut das kaum jemand. Bspw. ein Macho HR-02 sollte normal für fast alle Anwender genügen. Das ist aber ein Thema über das man lange diskutieren kann.


----------



## flohrida (14. Februar 2013)

Promoten und ab damit in den Markt!!!!! Sowas ist die zukunft so ausgelegt das es auf jeden Sockel passt und jederzeit erweitert werden kann!

Danke fürs aufzeigen ich werde es mir mal durch in Kopf gehen lassen!


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Februar 2013)

Pumpe ist leider zu laut, aber das ist ein ewiges Thema ^^


----------



## metalstore (22. Februar 2013)

Wie lange sind die Schläuche des 240er?
Also wenn ich den Radiator im Boden des Gehäuses verbauen würde, wie hoch darf der CPU-Sockel maximal sein?


----------



## wolflux (22. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Bericht.
Ich regele die Pumpe ( Eisberg) mit einem Drehregler von Thermaltake(6,00€) stufenlos.
MfG


----------



## BatGhostDani (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

bin Neu hier im Forum und hätte da mal ne Frage zum Thema Wakü, da ich von davon keine Anhnung hab.

Mein System Besteht aus:

2x eine Sapphire ATI Radeon VAPOR-X HD 7970 Grafikkarte
NesteQ MaxZero Lüftersteuerung
NesteQ ECS XS-850 Netzteil
HanJung TR 300 EX Gehäuse
Samsung 840 Serie SSD 256gb 
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0
AMD FX-Serie FX-8350 8x4.00GHZ
MS Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit 
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
32gb RAM

Ich will die CPU auf 4,5 - 5 Ghz Übertakten und Denke das da für die Kühlung eine Wakü besser wäre.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was für Komponenten ich da Bräuchte und wie ich Sie am besten Anordnen sollte?
Ist das ganze überhaupt Möglich.

Vielen Dank im voraus, für die Antworten.


----------



## Uter (31. Juli 2013)

Willkommen im Forum. 

Bitte les dir den Link durch und erstelle dann (wie beschrieben) einen Thread. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html

Falls du eine Kompaktkühlung möchtest:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## keshy2 (21. Oktober 2013)

@BatGhostDani

Also zu der Eisberg 240l die habe ich auch.. sie ist sehr gut.. aber nach der zeit geht mit die Pumpe echt auf die E+++ da sie immer lauter wird auch wenn sie grade mal 30% läuft .. die Kühlung ist super (die Lüfter sind auch sehr gut )

habe aber meine Eisberg Erweitert und eine andere Pumpe dran


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Klutten, die CM Eisberg ist als Alphacool Eisberg im Preisvergleich aufgetaucht.

Die Lüfter haben bei der Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190) eine geringere Maximaldrehzahl, den 5V Adapter für die Pumpe gibt es nicht mehr, stattdessen liegt ein 7V Adapter bei und der Preis für die Version mit 240 mm Radiator ist mit 90€ deutlich niedriger angesetzt. Sie ist nun nach der Raijintek Triton (0R100018) die günstigste AiO-Wakü mit 240 mm Radiator, hat aber gegenüber der Triton auch den Vorteil der hochwertigeren Komponenten wie einen Kupferradiator etc..

Du warst ja in die Entwicklung der CM Eisberg eingebunden. Hast du Information ob bei der Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190) gegenüber der CM Eisberg neben dem Lieferumfang noch weiteren Änderungen vorgenommen wurden?


----------



## Klutten (27. Dezember 2014)

Zu Details aus der damaligen Entwicklung (ich habe ja nur die praktischen Tests in diversen Konfigurationen durchgeführt und Anregungen gegeben) kann und darf nur der Hersteller etwas sagen. Eventuell findest du ja im Internet jemanden, der Bilder des Innenlebens des Pumpengehäuses veröffentlicht hat. Ich werde das nicht machen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (5. April 2015)

für die leute die n bissl probleme mit der lautheit der pumpe haben (falls das hier noch wer liest, man kann das pumpengehäuse abnehmen und zwischen der pumpe, dem agb und dem gehäuse ist noch ein bisschen platz, wenn man dazwischen dämmaterial platziert, wirds villeicht besser  

hab mir vorhin ne eisberg bestellt und werd das mal testen, da ich die 120er für 50 bekommen hab  und die garantie is mir so gut wie egal von daher  

meine reultate werd ich mal hier rein posten falls jemand interesse hat


----------



## crys_ (19. April 2015)

Würde mich stark interessieren  
Ich denke ich werde mir auch die Eisberg 240 holen als ersten Einstieg in Wakü. Wenn man es zusammenrechnet bekommt man einen NexXxos ST30 Radi, die alphacool Lüfter und ein CPU Block für 80€. Laut dem Test von ComputerBase eignet sich der Eisberg optimal für die Nutzung als regulärer CPU Block (also mit ausgeschalteter Pumpe). Wenn einem also nach 1 bis 2 Jahren die Pumpe stirbt oder die Lautstärke doch nervt kauft man sich noch für 80-120€ ne neue Pumpe und AGB dazu und hat am Ende nicht mehr gezahlt wie ein 240er Set von Alphacool mit gleichem Lüfter und Radi  Find ich eigentlich unschlagbar


----------

